# New Outback



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I just can home and there was a new Outback in my circle and before you say it for once it wasn't mine. I'll have to go talk to the proud new owners and tell him about this site. And maybe give him a backup mirror or something.

John


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Cool find. Especially if it doesn't hit your wallet. I say a nice US sticker map so they can start filling it up.

Jim


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Very cool John!


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

thats a great neighbor!!! kudos on the kindness!!


----------

